# Anemic goat



## mdavenport0121 (Jul 7, 2013)

I've got a goat that is pretty anemic right now. I've wormed her. I got Durvet High Level Vitamin B Complex and Durvet Iron-100. How many ccs/pound should I give? Thank you.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jul 7, 2013)

I gave her 3.5 ml of the High Level Vitamin B Complex

and

1 ml of the Iron-100 

this afternoon.

I think I need to give more for the iron, but I don't want to until I am sure she won't get too much iron.

I also gave her 1 cup of water and 2.5 tsp of Bounce Back. She is eating a little today, but hasn't been to interested.

I took her kid off her yesterday. She is a boer, about 15 months old.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm no help sorry but good luck with your goat.

I normally use red cell, I had great luck using it. For B vitas i use durvet vitamin B complex at 5ml per 100#. Does she have bottle jaw? What did you worm with? How long ago did she have her kid? Did you worm after kidding? How much does she weigh?


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Ashley! I wanted Red Cell, but I couldn't find it at TSC so I went with the best thing I could find.

She does not have bottle jaw, but her eye lids are almost white. She is very lethargic and her coat looks pretty bad.

I wormed her with Ivomec on July 4, 8 ml. I have another one that looks pretty rough too, bad coat, but her eyelids look fine and she did not have a dki nursing. I think the cause may be nursing a kid, not getting a very good diet and parasite load. It may be external parasites as well. I dusted her this afternoon with a tick, flea, and lice dust.

She had her kid on March 28. 

I do not believe in worming after kidding unless I think they need it. I don't want worms building up an immunity to dewormer. I did not worm her when she kidded. I did worm her about three weeks ago with Ivomec.

She probably weighs 90 lbs right now.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 7, 2013)

I would either take a fecal to your vet or hit her with cydectin asap. If she is anemic she most likely has barber pole worms, ivermectin is like pouring water on their backs for those. 

The sheep cydectin works great it is used orally. If she has a huge load though the kill off can be problematic.


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> I would either take a fecal to your vet or hit her with cydectin asap. If she is anemic she most likely has barber pole worms, ivermectin is like pouring water on their backs for those.
> 
> The sheep cydectin works great it is used orally. If she has a huge load though the kill off can be problematic.


x2

Horse Quest dewormer is an option too.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm leaning towards external parasites, nursing a kid, and poor diet has led to the girl being anemic, with the biggest  reason, nursing a kid.

I had another goat with her, same age, but did not have a kid. They are both fenced in an acre pasture. So everything was the same for both of them, except the anemic goat had a nursing kid. I figured if one had anemia to barber pole worms, then the other one would too. The one without the kid has a good eyelid color, but both girls have rough coats. I inspected them closely today and they have little pimple like bumps all over them. I shaved the anemic goats neck so I could see better. The little bumps have little brown spots inside them. I washed her this evening and had a lot of little bugs come off her. I am going to keep her dusted until the bumps go away.


----------

